

Pencil vs Camera - smharris65
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/culturepicturegalleries/9275101/Pencil-vs-Camera-by-Ben-Heine.html

======
Fice
More here:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/benheine/sets/72157623723956821...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/benheine/sets/72157623723956821/)

